# صباح الخير



## سمير هجرس (4 أكتوبر 2019)

*Hp تقطع ما يصل إلى 9000 وظيفة في خطة إعادة هيكلة الرئيس التنفيذي الجديد*

ينتقل الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة HP القادمة ، Enrique Lores ، بسرعة لإحداث تغييرات على شركة تصنيع أجهزة الكمبيوتر مع خطط لتقليص تصنيف الشركة بنسبة تصل إلى 16٪ في خطة إعادة هيكلة تهدف أيضًا إلى إحياء مبيعات الطابعة المتخلفة.

قالت HP الخميس إنها قد تلغي ما بين 7000 إلى 9000 وظيفة من قوتها العاملة البالغة حوالي 55000 خلال السنوات الثلاث المقبلة. وقالت الشركة في اجتماعها السنوي لمحللي الأوراق المالية ، إن التخفيضات ، بمجرد اكتمالها ، ستحقق وفورات سنوية تبلغ نحو مليار دولار. تقترب HP من نهاية خطة التسريح التي استمرت ثلاث سنوات والتي يمكن أن تلغي ما يصل إلى 5000 وظيفة.

تعرضت HP لضغوط في الفصول الأخيرة من انخفاض أعمال مستلزمات الطباعة التي كانت في السابق أكبر رابح لها. للمساعدة في كبح النمو ، تعتزم تقديم طرق جديدة لبيع منتجاتها.

قبل أن تواجه شركة الطابعة صعوبات ، تمتعت HP بنمو أقوى من المتوقع منذ أن قامت Hewlett-Packard Co. HPQ بنسبة -1.02٪ في عام 2015 بتقسيم الشركة التي بدأها بيل هيوليت وديف باكارد في مرآب Palo Alto ، كاليفورنيا ، عام 1939. وتركز الأعمال الأخرى ، وهي شركة Hewlett Packard Enterprise Co. ، على بيع خوادم الكمبيوتر ومعدات تخزين البيانات وغيرها من الخدمات لإدارات تكنولوجيا الشركات ، وكان ينظر إليها على نطاق واسع على أنها الشركة التي لديها آفاق نمو واعدة أكثر.

على الرغم من انخفاض مبيعات أجهزة الكمبيوتر على مستوى الصناعة منذ عام 2015 ، وسعت HP حصتها في السوق ، حتى مع انخفاض إجمالي شحناتها ، وفقًا لشركة Gartner Inc.

تم تعيين السيد Lores ، الذي كان يدير أعمال طابعة HP منذ الفصل ، في أغسطس ليخلف الرئيس التنفيذي Dion Weisler ، الذي قال إنه سيترك الشركة لأسباب تتعلق بصحة الأسرة.

تاريخياً ، باعت HP الطابعات بخصم ثم كسبت أموالًا على خراطيش الحبر ، على عكس الشركات التي تبيع شفرات الحلاقة بسعر مخفض وتحقق أرباحًا على الشفرات. وقال السيد لوريس ، الذي من المقرر أن يتولى منصب الرئيس التنفيذي في الأول من نوفمبر: "كان هذا النموذج منطقيًا عندما كان الهدف هو اختراق المزيد من المنازل الاستهلاكية والمزيد من المكاتب".

لكن عادات المستخدمين تتغير. لقد انتقل العملاء إلى شراء خراطيش الحبر الخاصة بهم من موردين آخرين أرخص ثم أصبحوا أكثر حكمة فيما يتعلق بالوثائق التي يختارون طباعتها ، مما يضر بأعمال HP.

لذلك تقوم HP بتغيير نموذج المبيعات. ستظل توفر للعملاء خيار شراء طابعاتهم المخفضة ، ولكن بعد ذلك ستغلقهم في شراء الحبر من HP. لا يختلف "الهواتف" عن الهواتف الذكية التي تم قفلها في مزود خدمة معين. وقال السيد لوريس إنه يمكن للعملاء أيضًا اختيار شراء الطابعات بسعر أعلى من شأنه أن يسمح لهم باستخدام خراطيش الحبر التابعة لجهة خارجية.

قالت "إتش بي" ، التي من المقرر أن تعلن عن نتائجها المالية للربع الرابع من العام المقبل ، إنها ستستغرق 100 مليون دولار كرسوم مبدئية في الفترة المرتبطة بخطة إعادة الهيكلة الجديدة.

وقال مسؤولو الشركة يوم الخميس إن التخفيضات ستسمح لهم بإعادة توجيه أموال إضافية إلى مناطق النمو وعائدات المساهمين من خلال مزيج من دفعات أرباح أعلى وإعادة شراء الأسهم.

لكن على المدى القصير ، ستؤثر إعادة الهيكلة على النتيجة النهائية للشركة. يوم الخميس ، قال مسؤولو الشركة أنهم يتوقعون تسليم 1.98 دولار إلى 2.10 دولار للسهم للسنة التي تنتهي في 31 أكتوبر 2020 ، أقل من 2.18 دولار المحللين الذين شملهم الاستطلاع من قبل FactSet.

على أساس معدل ، والذي من شأنه أن يستبعد تكاليف إعادة الهيكلة وغيرها من البنود ، توقع مسؤولو الشركة ربحًا قدره 2.22 دولارًا إلى 2.32 دولارًا للسهم ، مقارنةً مع توقعات المحللين البالغة 2.24 دولارًا للسهم.


----------

